

A good website to get virtual Visa/MasterCard - hatul_ratz

I need to create a virtual(prepaid) debit card to make online purchases and pay for services online(amazon, heroku). I don't want to use my regular credit card and I don't want to get a card from any local bank.<p>Is there a good website that allows you to do that? I've tried Entropay, but I can't load funds to that card from my credit card b/c of some bank to bank issues.<p>Thanks.
======
jeffmould
Most big chain grocery stores and Walmart carry prepaid cards now and you can
load them right there. Also, try greendot.com.

~~~
hatul_ratz
Thanks, greendot.com is exactly what I need, but I'm not a US resident. Is
there something similar for EU citizens?

